# Sendmail Dynamische Ip



## SaTaN (19. September 2003)

Hallo liebes Linux - Forum,

Ich habe ein RedHat 8.0 was super läuft und eigentlich dürfte ich mich
nicht beklagen, denn mit Windows - Server hatte ich viel mehr Probleme.

Der Server ist an einer DSL -T-Online Leitung angeschlossen.
Also erhalte ich immer eine andere IP nach Zwangstrennung.

Das Problem taugt auch nur auf wenn ich an bestimmte E-Mails versende.

Beispiel :

Wenn einer über mein Kontaktformular in PHP mir eine Nachricht
senden möchte, soll der User auch eine Kopie erhalten.
Was auch funktioniet, nur das bei einigen E-Mails ich eine Fehlermeldung bekomme und die E-Mail nicht gesendet wird.

*
z. B. :
Reporting-MTA: dns; <hier steht meine domain drin>
Arrival-Date: Sun, 14 Sep 2003 13:11:40 +0200

Final-Recipient: RFC822; absender@t-online.de
Action: failed
Status: 4.4.7
Remote-MTA: DNS; mailin06.sul.t-online.de
Last-Attempt-Date: Fri, 19 Sep 2003 14:09:37 +0200
*
oder z.B.
wenn ich meinem Kollegen bei AOL eine E-MAIL seden möchte
bekomme ich eine Meldung :
*
 ----- Transcript of session follows -----
... while talking to mailin-03.mx.aol.com.:
<<< 554- (RTRU)  The IP address you are using to connect to AOL is a dynamic
<<< 554- (residential) IP address.  AOL will not accept future e-mail transactions
<<< 554- from this IP address until your ISP removes this IP address from its list
<<< 554- of dynamic (residential) IP addresses.  For additional information,
<<< 554  please visit http://postmaster.info.aol.com.
... while talking to mailin-02.mx.aol.com.:
*
Sorry noch was vergessen :
Das bekomme ich als Anhang
*
Reporting-MTA: dns; <hier steht meine domain drin>
Received-From-MTA: DNS; [192.168.0.5]
Arrival-Date: Fri, 19 Sep 2003 20:52:35 +0200

Final-Recipient: RFC822; absender@aol.com
Action: failed
Status: 5.5.0
Diagnostic-Code: SMTP; 554- (RTRU)  The IP address you are using to connect to AOL is a dynamic
Last-Attempt-Date: Fri, 19 Sep 2003 20:52:39 +0200
*
Was kann ich anders in meiner Konfiguration mache, damit es funktioniert ?

Ich bin für jede Antwort sehr Dankbar, dennich weis da einfach nicht mehr weiter.

Vielen Dank

euer SaTaN


----------



## hulmel (20. September 2003)

Immer mehr Provider sperren die annahme der Mails von einer dynamischen IP-Adresse, das nennt man Spamvermeidung.


----------



## SaTaN (20. September 2003)

Hallo

@hulmel
Das mir schon klar das einige Provider IP Blöcke speeren um sich vor SPAM
zu schützen. Nur das war nicht meine Frage.

Aber es hat sich alles zum guten gewendet.  
Denn mit *Habenix* haben wir, bzw. er Lösung eine gefunden.

Für die denen es irgendwann mal genauso geht wie mir, poste ich denn Link
um nicht als CROSSPOSTER dar zustehen.

Lösung 
Dieser Link ist mit dem Betreiber der Homepage abgesprochen.

Für jeden besseren Vorschlag bin ich natürlich immer zu haben.

Habenix hat wohl was  !

Ein super Dankeschön.

euer SaTaN


----------

